# Visa / work permit



## JCarter86 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey,

I have got a question. I tried to reach the UAE embassy of my home country but because of the end of ramadan nobody is in his/her office...

But maybe some of you can help me:
I am in UAE with a 90 days visit visa and I am working here for these 90days. Now I would like to make a one week trip to India.
I know that my visa will expire then. But actually that is not a problem, because I will just do a visa run to obtain another 30days visa and within these second 30days my working time will end.

But my question is: is there any problem regarding my work permit (I have got a German working contract)?
I am just afraid when I come back from India that I am not allowed to work here anymore 

thx a lot!


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

If u are in visit visa and you want to take another visit visa u gave to stay one month outside UAE then u can obtain another visa

Nothing in UAE will effect any arrangement for another work permit at any other country 

Thx


----------



## JCarter86 (Aug 25, 2011)

did i get you right, does that mean I will not be able to enter the UAE again after a one week trip to india?? or is there any other chance to be allowed to enter the country again?

PS: what about the expats who are doing the visa run every 30 days. they are leaving UAE only for a few minutes and are allowed to enter again?!

thanks!


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

Parole who re-enter the country directly comes with work permit not another visit visa, 

The dame on visit visa and they find Job then they have permit visa then if they will exit they are allowed to enter directly

But if u are in tourist / visit visa and you exit UAE you are not allowed to re-enter with another tourist / visit visa before 1month 

For more information contact the immigration and they will answer your question as I did 

Thx


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

As a German citizen you will get 30 days on arrival when you re-enter the UAE. You cannot work (legally) on this kind of visa,but many people do.


----------



## JCarter86 (Aug 25, 2011)

thanks guys... but you two have written different impacts for me... what is now correct? does anyone of you had the same problem and knows the impact at first hand?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You have German passport? same as UK, you can leave and come straight back in and get 30 days on arrival. You can do this many times. Many other nationalities cannot do this and have to stay out of the UAE for 1 month before they can get another visit visa. This rule does not affect you. But you will be working illegally!


----------



## JCarter86 (Aug 25, 2011)

ahh okay thanks! that makes sense

but why am I working illegal then?
am I losing my work permit while leaving the country or am I just not allowed to work with this "easy 30 days visa"?
(just want to know it to get a better understanding of all this visa things  )

but thats quite annoying. I really want to go to india but working illegally doesnt sound so nice to me.....


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

JCarter86 said:


> ahh okay thanks! that makes sense
> 
> but why am I working illegal then?
> am I losing my work permit while leaving the country or am I just not allowed to work with this "easy 30 days visa"?
> ...



A 90 day visit visa is not a work permit. It's, as the name says, a visa that is issued to allow you to visit the country as a tourist. Under the conditions of your visa, you are not allowed to work or engage in any commercial activities.


----------



## JCarter86 (Aug 25, 2011)

haha! 
I thought my working permit was arranged next to my visa.... but you are right, just found a sentence on the back of my visa which proves your statement, at least partly.... I guess I ve to talk with my employer!

but thanks a lot!


----------

